# Not Your Normal Small Game



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

BB kill from around 25 feet away. Bit of a lucky shot, although I was aiming for it! I know most members here eat their game, but I didn't find this one particularly appetizing.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

SPLAT!!
Nice slingshot


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Great shot indeed on what looks to be a fine catty!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shot! Shooting at insects can be excellent practice. As a lad I used to shoot at grasshoppers while walking across the fields. But I cheated and used stones. It is easier to hit a small target with big ammo than with a BB. Congratulations!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great kill ! you gonna mount its head on your wall or get it stuffed ?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Eeeewwwww a big crunchy cocko! That will add a bit of texture too ya next meal lol...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm suprised he bit the bullet I stand all over them on holiday and they still run off!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

drgreen said:


> View attachment 18968
> 
> 
> BB kill from around 25 feet away. Bit of a lucky shot, although I was aiming for it! I know most members here eat their game, but I didn't find this one particularly appetizing.


i cant see how you downed such a beast, your gear looks undersized to go against such a might adversary! what bravery! i would have run away and hid.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the interest. I enjoyed reading all your witty comments. I think it hurt me more than the cockroach with that nasty handslap I got with the heavy bands and featherweight ammo. At least for him it was quick and painless!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

should have used larger ammo then it would have splattered properly


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Taste like chicken. LOL


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


>


i cried....... i danced.......... what beautiful music


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

nice kill


----------



## jodymikazule (Apr 13, 2012)

I think "RAID" may have to worry about some competition!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i cant wait for the summer time to hit so i can have roaches and crickets to use as targets .


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------

